# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  تفاوت حقوق دبیری دبیرستان و راهنمایی با معلمی ابتدایی

## diligent

بین آشناهاتون با چند سال سابقه چقدر حقوق میگیرن دبیری و معلمی

----------


## diligent

چرا کسی نمیاد  :Yahoo (17):

----------


## Amirsh23

من از آشناها دیدم چندان فرق زیادی تو حقوق  نداره ولی ابتدایی به مراتب سخت تر و طاقت فرسا تر از دبیرستانه .یه بحثم اینه که بحث کلاس خصوصی اینا گذاشتن تو ابتدایی نیست

----------


## Ellaa_A

تفاوت حقوقی نداره
ولی سر وکله زدن با بچه های ابتدایی خیلی سخته 
ب نظرم اول دبیری بزن بعد ابتدایی 
هر چند شرط قبولی مصاحبه ای بیشترش 
رتبه هم تاثیر ب سزایی داره

----------


## farhud

من دبیرم، تو ابتدایی هم تدریس کردم.
الان یه طرحی هست به عنوان معلم تمام وقت که فقط شامل دبیرها و هنرآموزها میشه. یه تفاوت حدودا ۲۰ درصدی ایجاد میکنه.
چند تا موضوع رو مدنظر بگیر: شانس قبولی ابتدایی بیشتره چون بیشتر برمیدارن. شانس قبولی دبیری زیست خیلی کمتره.
علاقه ت به کدومه؟
معلم ابتدایی ۵ روز هفته میره سر کار، دبیر می‌تونه کمتر بره.
اگه بخوای اضافه کار برداری، دبیرها میتونن از ۴ ساعت در هفته تا جایی که جا داره بردارن دستشون بازه، معلم ابتدایی فقط میتونه شیفت مخالف برداره و یک عدده: ۲۲ ساعت در هفته.
معلم ابتدایی داریم که خصوصی تدریس میکنه و درامد خوبی داره ولی به گرد پای معلم خوب زیست و شیمی و فیزیک و ریاضی کنکور هم نمیرسه.

----------

